# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  18 October 2016 Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.8 MIXED HOT UPDATE

## mohamed73

*18 October 2016* *Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.8 MIXED HOT UPDATE*     *CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI*HOT*UPDATE:*  *MEGAFON Login 4 Tab -*WORLD FIRST!!!*  _Price for 1 IMEI: 1 SPECIAL CREDIT! / Delivery time: INSTANT!_  *ALCATEL*HOT*UPDATE:*  *ALCATEL Android Reset FRP*  _Price for 1 PHONE: 1 SPECIAL CREDIT!*_   *SAMSUNG*HOT*UPDATE:*  *Added support for next models:*  *Direct Unlock, Write Firmware* GT-I9168, GT-I9168I, SM-G3502U, SM-G3568V, SM-G361F SM-G3812 SM-G3812B, SM-G3818, SM-G3858,* SM-G388F, SM-G531F, SM-G531M, SM-G531Y SM-J100F, SM-J100FN, SM-J100G, SM-J100M SM-J100MU, SM-J100Y, SM-J110F, SM-J110G, SM-J110M  *Read unlock codes, Direct unlock, Write Firmware, Repair imei* GT-I9060C, GT-S5280, GT-S5282, GT-S5310C, GT-S5310I, GT-S5310M GT-S5312C, GT-S5312M, GT-S6818, GT-S6818V, GT-S7262, GT-S7278 GT-S7278U, GT-S7898, GT-S7898I, SM-G110B, SM-G110BU, SM-G110H SM-G110M, SM-G130BT, SM-G130E, SM-G130H, SM-G130M, SM-G130U SM-G310A, SM-G313HZ, SM-G313ML, SM-G316HU, SM-G316M, SM-G316ML SM-G316MY, SM-G316U, SM-G318HZ, SM-G318ML, SM-G318MZ, SM-G3508 SM-G3508I, SM-G350E, SM-G355H, SM-G355HQ, SM-G355M, SM-G360H SM-G360HU, SM-G361H, SM-G361HU, SM-G531BT, SM-G531H, SM-J100ML SM-J105B, SM-J105F, SM-J105H, SM-J110H, SM-J110L, SM-J111F SM-J200H, SM-J230H, SM-J320H, SM-T113, SM-T113NU, SM-T116, SM-T116BU SM-T116NQ, SM-T116NU, SM-T116NY, SM-T280, SM-T285, SM-T560, SM-T561 SM-T561M, SM-T561Y, SM-T562, SM-Z130H, SM-Z300H  *Added Samsung Android Reset FRP solution by ADB* To enable ADB we will provide special files to flash!  *Added ADB_ENABLE files to support:* SM-A310F, SM-A510F, SM-A510F-XXU2APC2, SM-A710F, SM-A910F SM-G920, SM-G935F-XXU1APB2, SM-J210F, SM-J510F, SM-J510FN SM-J700M, SM-J710F, SM-N900-OXADNH2, SM-N930F  LINKS : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *PLEASE LOOK OUR LAST NEWS :*   *10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY PRICES :* 10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *HTC PRO 2 Become STANDALONE :*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Answer الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!

----------

